# Dental Plan!



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi

Hoping some of you wise ladies can help me    Hope this is the right place to post this!

My teeth are in a right mess and really need sorting before they get any worse, thing is although i am entitled to free treatment due to having my little girl but haven't got a dentist and no hope of getting into one in the near future, however i was thinking of paying into a dental plan so i could get my teeth sorted, has anyone had any experience with these...i was thinking of hsa.....thing is would i be able to go private?

Thanks

Channy xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Channy- I heard on the radio earlier of a compnay in Barnsley that does a dental plan...http://www.thedentalstudio.net/ 
I know it's not that near to you but it might give you some ideas.

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm with Denplan and never had any problems with them. In fact - quite the opposite. I cracked my tooth on a chocolate eclaire toffee on a ferry going to Ireland. I phoned the helpline, they asked for the postcode of where I was staying, and called me back with a dentist appt near my hotel   .

I had to use them as my dentist changed from NHS to Denplan. I pay approx £13 a month.

http://www.denplan.co.uk/

Love

Emma xxx

/links


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Do they treat exsisting problems...i.e if you already have teeth that need fixing would they still let you join?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not sure. I did when I joined - some kind of gum disease which was being treated and then WAS treated. So it should be OK - does it say on the website? I seem to remember my dentist had to do an assessment to see how much I would have to pay so they probably add it into the monthly cost


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the link, rang them yesterday, they were so helpful and are going to see me for a consultation about the work i already need doing 

Thanks again

Channy


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats great news Channy.

I've found them really good. Hope you do too


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't know anything about UK dental plans, but the resort where I live in Turkey actually does dental holidays! The dentists here are fab, and so much cheaper than the UK, so well worth looking into if you need a lot of work doing, and fancy a holiday into the bargain!  

If anyone's interested, PM me and I'll look for some links and contacts for you.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Ive been a dental nurse for last 20 yrs..... i believe you can ONLY join denplan if your dentally fit ,... do beware they may want you to pay private for any treatment that needs doing now ....what area are you ??...

Dentists 'can' charge you anything they want to 'privatley '....be careful !

Hope XXX


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Beachgirl ~ Will do hun  

Sugar ~ I would be interested hun, even if it's just to see what it's all about, thanks  

Hope 2 b ~ I live in Bradford, West yorkshire.  Yes your right they did say i would have to be dentally fit before they would let me take on a plan, but said that after the initial consultation they could do an instalment plan so i could get my teeth fixed and only then would they look into setting up a dental plan for me!!  Thanks for the warning i will be cautious, just waiting for the info by mail at mo, altho i have made an appt with a local dentist for two weeks time and although i am entitled to free treatment because i have just had my daughter there are absolutely no dentists around here taking on exempt patients, but the local dentist has said i would pay £16.60 (does this sound right?) for an initial assessment and they would give me a break down of all the work i need doing (so far i know that i need 4 root canals, 3 teeth building up) and how much it would cost!  PS I see our baby girls have the same name...great minds   

Thanks
Channy xxx


----------

